# Johni-ring plus (the plus means extra sucky)



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Ever since oatey started packaging these things in the clean tray deal, they've sucked a55. Anyone else have this problem? Oily as can be. No adhesion. After I form the mound of wax, I can pull the whole darn thing off the horn and leave no residue. That's not gonna work for my customers.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Yea but if the flange is high enough-does it matter? Spacer rings and solid brass closet bolts nuts and washers. Nothing magnetic.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I haven't had a problem... Business as usual, summer they are soft as all get out, winter, run hot water over them in the lav once the line is open.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

KoleckeINC said:


> Yea but if the flange is high enough-does it matter? Spacer rings and solid brass closet bolts nuts and washers. Nothing magnetic.



Umm...to answer your question...yes it matters.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

OpenSights said:


> I haven't had a problem... Business as usual, summer they are soft as all get out, winter, run hot water over them in the lav once the line is open.



Sure. I used to have to soften them up in winter and in summer they were really soft and nasty. This is different. After applying it, it barely even sticks to my hands. It has a strange consistency. There's no way I'd trust it to maintain a seal.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Never Used One!

With the closet flange set to the right height there is no need for all of that wax...

In addition that black plastic funnel has created more problems than it ever solved especially with the larger outlet horn found on many of todays high efficiency toilets...

If I encounter an improperly set closet flange it will be repaired as part of the plumbing service I provide or they are free to call a Handihack to set the toilet with extra wax rings or, an oversized wax ring...

When the floor rots out they'll eventually fix it right...


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Hmm...maybe this is my fault. I've never used an extra large ring and I've never used the black horn. Just thing single thickness johni ring.(I guess that's not called the plus).


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I think the regular ones are just called Jonni-Rings...


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Do you guys use a flange extension kit to raise the flanges? Has anyone ever had a problem with one? For reference, we are 90%+ slab on grade here, so changing the height on the flange itself can be a little tricky.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Letterrip said:


> Do you guys use a flange extension kit to raise the flanges? Has anyone ever had a problem with one? For reference, we are 90%+ slab on grade here, so changing the height on the flange itself can be a little tricky.


I use a variety of extension rings that I have found work well depending on the application...

In the cases where a very thick extension is being added longer length closet bolts will be needed. The ones included in the extension ring kits are zinc plated steel which I toss in the garbage where they belong and replace with ones that I made from brass carriage bolts that visited my shop grinder for custom shaping...


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

I agree, the new packaging is awfull on all there wax rings.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Letterrip said:


> Do you guys use a flange extension kit to raise the flanges? Has anyone ever had a problem with one? For reference, we are 90%+ slab on grade here, so changing the height on the flange itself can be a little tricky.


I use Oaty ones I believe. They come in 1/4" thicknesses. When I install them I make sure I put a bead of silicone between each ring before I screw them down. Those ones come with solid brass bolts not brass plated zinc.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Dpeckplb said:


> I use Oaty ones I believe. They come in 1/4" thicknesses. When I install them I make sure I put a bead of silicone between each ring before I screw them down. Those ones come with solid brass bolts not brass plated zinc.


The Oatey ones come in 1/4" & 1/2" thicknesses without screws or closet bolts, they are pvc and may be cemented together...

Be careful with the bolts on kits where they are supplied, there is no such thing as brass plated bolts. They are either solid brass or yellow zinc plated steel, check them with a magnet if you aren't sure. Brass will not attract to a magnet.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Redwood said:


> The Oatey ones come in 1/4" & 1/2" thicknesses without screws or closet bolts, they are pvc and may be cemented together...
> 
> Be careful with the bolts on kits where they are supplied, there is no such thing as brass plated bolts. They are either solid brass or yellow zinc plated steel, check them with a magnet if you aren't sure. Brass will not attract to a magnet.


I just seal them up with wax ring between them and I also take wax and seal the edge at the horn.never had a extension leak yet


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Redwood said:


> The Oatey ones come in 1/4" & 1/2" thicknesses without screws or closet bolts, they are pvc and may be cemented together...
> 
> Be careful with the bolts on kits where they are supplied, there is no such thing as brass plated bolts. They are either solid brass or yellow zinc plated steel, check them with a magnet if you aren't sure. Brass will not attract to a magnet.


Never mind the ones we use now are lyncar.


----------

